# What is your ultimate phone holder?



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I am looking to buy one. Please advise. Thanks


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Duct tape.

Buy one?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I have one that fits into the CD slot. It’s magnetic. I do worry that it could cause a problem with getting a signal, but that could just be because I’m paranoid.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I use one kinda like this...

CD slot mount with 5 magnets. Have been using it for years to hold a 10.1" Samsung GalaxyTab with zero issues. The only thing I'd like to see added is Qi charging.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

this one ( I have two - one for uber phone and one for spotify phone)

https://amzn.to/2Xw5wAm


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Roadtripper Travel Mount


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

I got one from Dollar Tree for $1.99 about 6 months ago, it has a suction cup to windshield and rests with a support on dash. It's in my forward view so I don't get distracted from the road. 
It's even cheaper than roll of "duct tape"


----------



## Italnstallion99 (Sep 5, 2015)

I love the cup phone by weathertech


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Flexible-M...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
I love mine. I have it on my windshield.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Italnstallion99 said:


> I love the cup phone by weathertech


And this is the one I have . WeatherTech. It is tight and best of all not up there on the windshield like some X-ray looking thing blocking your vision.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

amazinghl said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Flexible-M...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> I love mine. I have it on my windshield.


I wonder if this can be on my windshield in my forward view so I don't need to look to the side.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> I wonder if this can be on my windshield in my forward view so I don't need to look to the side.


I want nothing in my windshield. I much prefer to see oncoming traffic and you know, kids in the street and all that.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> I am looking to buy one. Please advise. Thanks


That's what paxholes are for!


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Sadly my heated and cooled, car’s factory cup holder.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

wn100804 said:


> I want nothing in my windshield. I much prefer to see oncoming traffic and you know, kids in the street and all that.


I was just thinking, maybe i will put it in the front vỉew, but lower to the area of the steering wheel.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Depends who you are.

PriusAnt: massive phone on a windshield suction mount. Must be placed directly in front of you on the windshield in order to block as much of your field of view as posssible and so that you can reach up and tap it as you roll down the highway.

Normal person: vent mount or lower. I use this:

https://www.frys.com/product/719144...k7AK60_pCgldpLky6v-qY-OcUr5VLytBoCuHoQAvD_BwE
Used to be $15 but they're on clearance now.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

UberSnoober said:


> I want nothing in my windshield. I much prefer to see oncoming traffic and you know, kids in the street and all that.


So, your rear view mirror is not on your windshield?


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

I have the iOttie Easy One Touch holder; it has lasted three years so far. I believe it's the same as the Manords Long Neck One Touch.

It mounts by suction either on the windshield or the dash.

Mine is configured with the neck angled down from the top of the dash, so the phone won't block my view.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> So, your rear view mirror is not on your windshield?


Not in my line of sight brainiac. Got something good to say, say it. Got some smartsas comment to make, STFU.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

I use these in all my vehicles. https://www.natomounts.com/


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I have one that fits into the CD slot. It's magnetic.


I have one like that as well. Beats the living hell out of the vent mount.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

wn100804 said:


> And this is the one I have . WeatherTech. It is tight and best of all not up there on the windshield like some X-ray looking thing blocking your vision.


I like the idea of this, but it would require me to look down too low, and it would take away one of my much needed cup holders for actual cups.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

$10 delivered off eBay.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ipow-Unver...3f842f5d1f:m:mRSj2-8_fTVZ-1dDs5tmFMw&LH_BIN=1
[NG]Owner


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> I am looking to buy one. Please advise. Thanks


----------------------
I use the car vent mount made by CELLET and several other companies. It is adjustable to 4 inches width and has two feet at the bottom to keep it stable. I place it on the left vent by the drivers door, so the pax does not get nervous if I change the GPS. ( Like refusing to go to a six lane intersection to make a left hand turn without the help of a traffic light ) It is easily seen at a glance while driving.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Illini said:


> I like the idea of this, but it would require me to look down too low, and it would take away one of my much needed cup holders for actual cups.


You would think so and I thought this as well. But if you know where you are going, you need not look anywhere but straight ahead.


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

Wizgear magnetic in the vent. Really like that it can sit on the left side, out of view of the pax. Also, the phone is very easy to remove from the mount with one hand.


----------



## gotrocks (Dec 27, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07K896ZBD/?tag=ubne0c-20
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0190BLT2M/?tag=ubne0c-20
An extra magnet in the back of your cell phone case makes this perfect.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> I am looking to buy one. Please advise. Thanks


I use a Magic Mount Pro that I bought at Costco. Very strong magnet. The phone always stays in place.










Vent mounts are lame. We* need* that AC. Covering them is stupid.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

justaGoober said:


> Wizgear magnetic in the vent. Really like that it can sit on the left side, out of view of the pax. Also, the phone is very easy to remove from the mount with one hand.


I picked up extra 2 magnets and plates for 5 or 6 dollars . 
Very easy and small ... some phone mounts bigger than the windshield ? you can't see the driver because phone mount covering the whole car
People going to think it is autonomous car, because driver is not seen, no it is not autonomous.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

justaGoober said:


> Wizgear magnetic in the vent.


Anything that covers a vent is _not_ a good mount.


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

dgates01 said:


> Anything that covers a vent is _not_ a good mount.


Works for me...


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

dgates01 said:


> Anything that covers a vent is _not_ a good mount.


Couldn't be more wrong. Keeps it much closer to line of sight, AND it keeps the phone cool. I know of no mount that "blocks" a vent.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> I got one from Dollar Tree for $1.99 about 6 months ago, it has a suction cup to windshield and rests with a support on dash. It's in my forward view so I don't get distracted from the road.
> It's even cheaper than roll of "duct tape" :smiles:


There are dollar trees that sell things over a dollar?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Clip on the a/c vent and it keeps the phone cool too.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> Clip on the a/c vent and it keeps the phone cool too.


Wow, brilliant.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I've been driving part time for 6 years. I've tried atleast as many holders. My absolute favorite is the Spigen magnetic mount. Magnetic plate goes on the back of my case, simple clip pushes on the vent. Now, you need to have flat, horizontal vents without a big overhang of the dash for these to work. Magnetic mounts in general are great with the frequency we take our phone on and off the dash. My Ford Fusion has generic vents thatll take just about anything.

Having a vent mount doubles as cooling for my phone, which is nice.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The vent holder is best, because it cools the phone. Running the GPS for several hours a day makes the phone hot and causes the battery to wear out much faster.


----------



## TxGal81 (Jun 11, 2019)

iOttie. Small. Fits right into my ac vents. And helps if my phone gets hot.


----------



## gotrocks (Dec 27, 2017)

dgates01 said:


> Anything that covers a vent is _not_ a good mount.


It's a matter of personal preference and location of the vents with each specific make and model car. Mine only covers a small portion of my vent so that's not an issue. Works great for me and I've tried just about every kind. Safety wise it's great too. It's set along my driving site line without obstructing my view.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

My cup holder is my holder.......


----------



## PlayFire (May 15, 2019)

I wanted something that could take two G’s around the corner LOL. So I built my own. This is an older picture without my latest updates but U get the idea. It holds my iPhone 7 and my iPad on my dash. I love it


----------



## PlayFire (May 15, 2019)

PlayFire said:


> I wanted something that could take two G's around the corner LOL. So I built my own. This is an older picture without my latest updates but U get the idea. It holds my iPhone 7 and my iPad on my dash. I love it


Again this is a little bit older picture but you can see how it sits pretty low on my dash. It really does not obstruct my vision at all.


----------



## OliversTwist (Jul 11, 2019)

Homie G said:


> Duct tape.
> 
> Buy one?


I have a Ottie and I love it


----------



## Michael Jordan (Jan 12, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> I am looking to buy one. Please advise. Thanks


I have tried several.
What works best for me is a $1.00 pack of velcro hook and loop.
The felt "loop" goes on the back of my two phones so no problem when I put them in my pocket.
I have the hooks on the dash by the ac vents to keep them cool.
Also I put a strip on my steering wheel so that when I want, I can have it right in front of me.
A BIG advantage is that I do food delivery as well and have to take the phone into the restaurant and also out when making the delivery.
This is much simpler than ALL the holders I've tried.
And when it's in the dark, as long as you get close to the strips, it is gonna stick on there while you're getting settled.

When they strips get worn, just peel them off and replace.
Can't beat them.


----------



## Rivaldo8 (Apr 7, 2019)

I don't use anything. Just a naked phone.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

This one.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> I am looking to buy one. Please advise. Thanks


How much you Willing to PAY ?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

This one works for me:
https://us.macally.com/products/car-cup-mount-ipad-tablet-holder


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

I personally like the vent mount over having something on my dash. Just make sure if you get one it's the kind that locks and unlocks on the vent. The first one I had you just pushed it on the vent and the was less secure.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

cupholder no insert  cheap


----------



## La La Lady (Nov 9, 2018)

Looking for a recommendation for a vent clip mount that is deep enough to clear the dash ledge of a 2016 Lexus ES.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

UberLAguy said:


> I am looking to buy one. Please advise. Thanks


After trying several different approaches I now simply seat it face up in a small area in front of my gear selector. I secure it with a small piece of gorilla tape. I always leave the gps audio on loud enough for both me and any riders to hear. Most find it reassuring and it keeps me from glancing at the phone too often.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Kenu air all day long.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

My preference would be for a moderator to hold my phone while I drive.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Dollar Tree
$1

It attaches to the a/c vent, keeping the phone cool (Uber gets it HOT).


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Chorch said:


> Dollar Tree
> $1
> 
> It attaches to the a/c vent, keeping the phone cool (Uber gets it HOT).


In the winter you will blow heat into it


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

PlayFire said:


> I wanted something that could take two G's around the corner LOL. So I built my own. This is an older picture without my latest updates but U get the idea. It holds my iPhone 7 and my iPad on my dash. I love it


The Ram products are pretty durable. I made a special phone holder bracket that bolts to the dash.

This is what I used for 2 years in my old car. (The car is being stored for now so I just have a pic of the bracket)









Bolted to the dash, is a Homedepot 1.5 inch brace, trimmed and painted.

Screwed to that is a Ram 25mm ball mount.

The double sided thing with adjustment knob, makes it adjustable.

Then a 25 to 17mm adapter.

17mm is your standard Garmin size attachment ball. 90% of phone holders use this style. When I buy a phone holder, I don't use the suction cup, or vent clip that comes with it.

The positioning was carefully selected. It is below the dashline, so it does not obstruct view. Left side of steering wheel is because I don't trust pax not to steal phone. Left side also means I can tap buttons on phone while on trip with pax, and they don't notice it. This position provides good cooling as it by vent, without blocking it. Adjustment of this braket i made is very easy. It is sturdy too.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> In the winter you will blow heat into it


I live in Miami. "Cold" is as real as unicorns.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> The Ram products are pretty durable. I made a special phone holder bracket that bolts to the dash.
> 
> This is what I used for 2 years in my old car. (The car is being stored for now so I just have a pic of the bracket)
> 
> ...


That thing will slice you like a sword in a wreck !


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> That thing will slice you like a sword in a wreck !


The flat portion of the bracket is contained in the 1/4 inch gap where the door panel meets the dash. Metal part of bracket protrudes 1 inch at the most toward the driver.

Entire assembly is about 30 inches from the face. If there was a wreck where the dash moved 2 feet, the driver would have bigger issues


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I use bracketrons for 2 phones and a trucker tough gear rack on the upper windshield for main phone and tablet

All magnetic with exception of tablet


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Magnetic cd slot mount for $10 on Target
Very _chic_
Very _nice_

https://www.target.com/p/scosche-cd-slot-mount-black/-/A-53460492


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I use a magnetic CD slot mount and it's perfect.

Problems with a dash mount is an obstructed view and the direct sunlight making your phone even hotter. The CD mount brings the phone lower and closer to you.

Vent mounts block a vent and typically break very easily.

Cup holder mounts use up a cup holder and I don't want to be looking down that low while I'm driving.

I never use my CD slot and don't miss it one bit. My phone doesn't get too hot and is in a perfect spot for my line of view. I love the magnet because it's super quick and easy to mount or unmount your phone.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I have one that fits into the CD slot. It's magnetic. I do worry that it could cause a problem with getting a signal, but that could just be because I'm paranoid.


I have that and I love it. Does not appear to interfere with the signal in any manner.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Zip tie and $8 Fry's blowout phone mount.









WORKS GREAT.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> I use one kinda like this...
> 
> CD slot mount with 5 magnets. Have been using it for years to hold a 10.1" Samsung GalaxyTab with zero issues. The only thing I'd like to see added is Qi charging.


Wouldn't the little motor that tries pulling CDs in and out have a conniption with something like this?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

For the phone, Hugbuddies from Autozone. 
For the 13” iPad, 2pc 2” industrial Velcro.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I have this thing and it sticks into my vent. the phone rests in the thing.
It's frikkin best!


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

PlayFire said:


> Again this is a little bit older picture but you can see how it sits pretty low on my dash. It really does not obstruct my vision at all.


I have pieces of industrial velcro taped above the cd slot and my iPad 12.9" is vertical in front of the radio. 
The ac vents can cool the iPad, although winter heat can be a problem.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

https://www.proclipusa.com/


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

The suction mounts never work for me they always fall off, that leaves vent mount that work but they block a vent so your pax will whine its too hot in the back. that leaves the CD mount which is probably the best but most cars dont have cd players anymore. So basically youre screwed with any option.



Mikeoftulsa said:


> I use these in all my vehicles. https://www.natomounts.com/


This seems like a good option if the adhesive sticks and doesnt fall off, does it? this is what people need to keep pax happy, they dont want that vent blocked......


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> I am looking to buy one. Please advise. Thanks


Walgreens $5 it fits on a vent slat. I actually bought a few after Christmas at 50% discount, it was packaged as a stocking stuffer but I've seen the same thing year round. I can take the phone or mount in or out easily, Only trouble is it can overheat the phone if you blast the heater straight on it


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

PlayFire said:


> I wanted something that could take two G's around the corner LOL. So I built my own. This is an older picture without my latest updates but U get the idea. It holds my iPhone 7 and my iPad on my dash. I love it


I knew someone else would have a RAM mount.

I have an X-Grip with a long arm and suction cup to the windshield.

I hate that it blocks some of my view, but love that I leave my hand on the shifter and operate the phone (yes my truck has a column shifter, right where the shifter should be)

I'll have my wife take a picture of it for me the next time she's in the truck.

Hoping to order one of these in the near future. Proclip for GMC Sierra


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> I am looking to buy one. Please advise. Thanks


If you have horizontal vents I got one at Walmart goxt is the name on it
Adjustable for width and 
comes w 2 diff depth hooks.
The phone slides into the top so it
never falls off and the hooks hold
tight so the holder itself doesn't
come off unless you want it too
I always wonder what the hell
these people are thinking putting something in front of the window...
I don't need to see what's in front of me????


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I use a bent coat hanger to hang my cell phone from the taxis dispatch computer and or tablet mount.


----------



## Rivaldo8 (Apr 7, 2019)

What's your budget to buy a new phone? Do you have any choice?


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> The suction mounts never work for me they always fall off, that leaves vent mount that work but they block a vent so your pax will whine its too hot in the back. that leaves the CD mount which is probably the best but most cars dont have cd players anymore. So basically youre screwed with any option.
> 
> 
> This seems like a good option if the adhesive sticks and doesnt fall off, does it? this is what people need to keep pax happy, they dont want that vent blocked......


I've had it for about 2 yrs in my car and i've not had to replace it.


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

wn100804 said:


> And this is the one I have . WeatherTech. It is tight and best of all not up there on the windshield like some X-ray looking thing blocking your vision.
> 
> View attachment 330744


I have this and love it.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> I am looking to buy one. Please advise. Thanks


Probably a day late and a Dollar short... but... I use Spigen's magnetic CD-slot mount.

It's much more sturdy than all other mounts I've tried. And the magnetic aspect makes it a snap to "slap" my phone on it, or pull quickly pull it off when exiting the car. My charging cord is also magnetic, so I don't have to worry about that ripping off.


----------



## eric_london (Mar 30, 2015)

Been using it just over a year and really happy with it... Got one for a friend who also use it daily... I would recommend it to anyone.


----------

